# Kazaa - Australian ruling



## Snorky (Sep 4, 2004)

Hope it's OK to post this here. 

It's a start anyway, I think.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4214810.stm


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Kazaa isn't even that good a program anyway. Despite being bundled with junk, I hear plenty of complaints about it's failure to be able to share files suffieciently.


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

That's funny stuff. Another useless court ruleing for a company that is not bound by the laws of the region that produced the law. I mean Kazza/Sharman Networks is not even located in Australia as they are located on some off shore island with minimal trading laws. This is one of the reasons the RIAA could not touch them.

It's funning how the RIAA was screaming...we won this and that..and fileshareing is going strong as ever. People are just a little bit more careful now. Use a proxy chain..and route the last proxy through China or Russia...and they will never see your IP....EVER! :O)


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i have to say, back in the day before i came to this forum i used p2p all the time.

i have downloaded countless things from it, and i have used kazaa, morpheus, winmx, limewire, bearshare, edonkey, and probably anything else you can think of.

i used limewire last, trying to grab linux iso's, and that wasn't all that long ago.

i have to say, in my experience, kazaa was the fastest, and always had what i was looking for.

at the same time, kazaa was also the most riddled with garbage and viruses.

but, to the point at hand, i think this ruling is fair, kazaa more or less insists you share, it almost makes it impossible not to share, and then they go and show people how many files you are sharing, and most people have their kazaa set to catch freeloaders, and not allow you to download unless you had files shared.

so, kazaa did exactly what they are being accused of, encouraging, and nearly intimidating people into sharing.

(i've even been harassed at great length through it's messenger, which i was shocked to find out it had.)


----------

